# Nox Flux 6.5 2007



## HC 8.0 (10. Oktober 2006)

Morgen,

hab meinen heissgeliebten 6.5 jetzt ferig und fahr seit 1 Monat damit fleissig hier in Berlin... (Racepark Harz und Winterberg hat er auch schon gesehen......)

*Chapter 1 "hät ich nicht gedacht" *
15,2 kg bei 170 mm hinten und 150 mm verspricht schonmal ein sehr aglies und vortrieb freudiges Rad , das habe ich auch im Harz gemerkt. Es waren viele Tretpassagen da, wo ich das Gewicht und den antriebsneutralen 4 - Link Hinterbau sehr stark gemerkt habe. 
Ich bin 190 cm groß und habe die M genommen (570 mm Oberrohr), das ist nicht das kürzeste verleiht aber ein sehr sicheres Gefühl in der Luft.
*
Chapter 2 "Alleskönner"*
Der Rahmen verwandelt sich wie ein Chameleon in ein Bikeparkbike oder  ein Singletrailbike je nach dem wie man es sich aufbaut. Ich habe die Bikeparkvariante genommen und merke selbst mit Kettenführung und 1 Kettenblatt lassen sich damit anspruchsvollen Freeridetouren meistern. Das schöne an dem Rahmen, es gibt ihn Optional mit einm 135mm Steckachs Hinterbau (Maxel System)

*Chapter 3 "mein Freund der Dämpfer"*
Der Dämpfer hat mir 1 Woche lang Kopfschmerzen bereitet weil ich mit den Einstellungen nicht ganz zurecht kam. Mitlerweile sind wir ganz gut befreundet 280 psi in die Hauptkammer Boost Valve ganz reingedreht überlebt der Dämpfer selbst 3 m Drops mit flacher Landung!!!!

Mein Spielzeug:







und der Rahmen einzeln:


----------



## thomate (7. Januar 2007)

juhu da habe ich ja schon ein opfer für miene frage gefunden
die 15,2kg beziehen sich nich auf das von nox ausgestattete komplettbike oder? (weiß jemand wie schwer das ist?)
und denkst du, dass man, wenn man zwei oder drei kettenblätter montiert auch ausgedehnte touren fahren kann?
finde das bike mehr als interessant aber grübel noch ob es nich für mich (auch in berlin ; ) ) nich etwas zu übertrieben is wenn man nur müggelberge und konsorten oder mal nen urlaub zum austoben hat...
außerdem reichen miene mittel nicht noch für nen zweites bike für touren und co.
hoffe mal auf ne realistische einschätzung
danke im voraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Znarf (11. Januar 2007)

Eines macht mich stutzig, auf den Bildern ist ein Dämpfer mit 38mm Hub verbaut, bei 170mm Federweg. Das macht  ein Übersetzungsverhältnis von 4,4 ? 
Bekommt man da nicht Probleme mit Maximaldruck bzw. gibts so harte Dämpferfedern überhaupt?
Oder interpretiere ich die Bilder irgendwie falsch?

Grüße Znarf


----------



## Peter_Lustich (11. Januar 2007)

die einbaulänge beträgt 190mm = 7.5''. der fox dhx air hat laut hersteller 2'' = 50mm hub. das gibt also ein anderes übersetzungverhältnis....


----------



## Znarf (11. Januar 2007)

ok alles klar. auf den bildern ist die einbaulänge aber definitiv kürzer. das 6.5 ist aber auf dem rahmen einge"cnc"t. war deshalb verwirrt. 

dann ist ja alles in butter.

grüße znarf


----------



## checkb (12. Januar 2007)

thomate schrieb:


> juhu da habe ich ja schon ein opfer für miene frage gefunden
> die 15,2kg beziehen sich nich auf das von nox ausgestattete komplettbike oder? (weiß jemand wie schwer das ist?)
> und denkst du, dass man, wenn man zwei oder drei kettenblätter montiert auch ausgedehnte touren fahren kann?
> finde das bike mehr als interessant aber grübel noch ob es nich für mich (auch in berlin ; ) ) nich etwas zu übertrieben is wenn man nur müggelberge und konsorten oder mal nen urlaub zum austoben hat...
> ...


 
Wieso übertrieben, wenn Du die Karre dauerhaft stemmst bekommst Du auch richtig Mucki's. Gerade wenn man im Urlaub ist möchte man doch was richtiges unterm Ar... haben. Vielleicht kiekste Dir auch das 5,5 an, Du sparst Gewicht und das Teil kann auch einiges. Mit 2 KT sind Touren 100pro möglich wenn Du gut drauf bist. 

checkb


----------



## thomate (13. Januar 2007)

Na das hört sich ja super an und ja mit dem 5.5 hatte ich mir och mal überlegt aber ich hab dann auch keinen Bock mir nen bike für 3000 okken zu kaufen und dann nich alles fahren zu können wegen dem etwas leichteren Rahmen ; ) 
Wenn jetzt noch jemand das Gewicht des Komplettrads weiß wäre das klasse, sonst erkundige ich mich mal direkt bei Nox.

´nen schönen Tag, thomate

PS: kann mir ma jemand die genauen Vorteile/Nachteile von Fox DHX AIR und Fox DHX 5.0 erkären *dummfühl* ; )


----------



## Omegar (9. März 2007)

Hallöchen,
Ich bin gerade am Endscheidungtreffen.... Ich komme auch aus Berlin und bin am überlegen was ich mir zulegen soll. Die engere Auswahl liegt jetzt Beim Nicolai UFO-ST und dem Nox Flux 6.5. Eigendlich ist das Nicolai mein Favorit, aber das Gewicht von 5,2 kg nur der Rahmen schreckt mich etwas ab. Zudem möchte ich nicht nur Teufelberger oder Müggelberger DH fahren... sondern auch mal ne tour in den Müggelbergen. Dafür währe das NOX natürlich besser... aber das Nicolai macht alles mit und ich habe 5 Jahre garantie...

Könnt ihr mal von euren Erfahrungen sprechen... Was kann ich mit dem Bike alles anstellen ohne mir sorgen zu machen?
@HC 8.0: Kann man sich vieleicht mal für eine probefahrt in der City treffen?


----------



## Peter_Lustich (10. März 2007)

also zum nicolai kann ich nix sagen, ausser dass das rahmengewicht ein bisschen gegen touren spricht. zum vergleich: vom nox hats in den neusten magazinen 2 tests drin, das gewicht liegt bei 16,4 kg (hier). wenn du dich fürs nicolai entscheidest, haste also ca. 18.4 kg drauf. und obs da noch spass macht, touren zu fahren? kommt dann halt auch noch drauf an, wie viele höhenmeter du damit machst. ich fahre mein flux mit einer rohloff, es wiegt um die 17kg und ich mache damit ab und zu mal ne tour... aber schwerer sollte es nicht sein. ansonsten kann ich dir das flux vorbehaltslos empfehlen...


----------



## timbowjoketown (10. März 2007)

Hey, ich habe das Ufo und das wiegt bei meinem Aufbau ca. 19 kg, ist aber auch nicht für Touren aufgebaut worden, sondern für DH und Bikepark. Auf ca. 17 kg kannst Du das Ufo ST auch bekommen, mit entsprechenden Komponenten, aber da würde ich auch mal das Helius FR in die engere Auswahl ziehen. 

Schau mal im Nicolai Forum beim Ufo-Thread, da gibt es verschieden Aufbauvarianten zu bestaunen.

Über das Nox kann ich nichts sagen, ausser das ich es ausgesprochen sexy finde!


----------



## topcop (17. März 2007)

Ich hab mir auch das flux 6.5 bestellt mit ner 170er lufgabel vorne und schau auch das gewicht zu drücken soweit es sinn macht.

doch leider muss ich mich noch ca 3 wochen gedulden bis nox wieder liefern kann^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter_Lustich (17. März 2007)

eine gute entscheidung  ende april kommen die 07er modelle, evtl. kauf ich mir auch wieder eins..


----------



## walo (31. März 2007)

hallo
will mir in kürze das 6.5 rauslassen.jedoch pendle ich noch zwischen nem s (565mm)und m (595mm oberrohrlänge) hin und her. bin knapp 1.90m und würde das bike hauptsächlich im park einsetzen.jedoch,werde ich 2 blätter montieren.ne 66 SL 1 ATA ranbasteln, um gelegentlich nen gröberen ausritt zu machen.
steh vollkommen zwischen dem s und m.
kann leider keins probefahren,da hier irgendwie niemand eins besitzt.
tja,was würdet ihr mir empfehlen? s und nen längeren vorbau oders m und.......
sicher,könnt ihr mir meine entscheidung nicht abnehmen.aber vielleicht könnt ihr "grossen" mir ein paar erfahrungen mitteilen!?
merci 
grüsse


----------



## bodo bagger (31. März 2007)

walo schrieb:


> hallo
> will mir in kürze das 6.5 rauslassen.jedoch pendle ich noch zwischen nem s (565mm)und m (595mm oberrohrlänge) hin und her. bin knapp 1.90m und würde das bike hauptsächlich im park einsetzen.jedoch,werde ich 2 blätter montieren.ne 66 SL 1 ATA ranbasteln, um gelegentlich nen gröberen ausritt zu machen.
> steh vollkommen zwischen dem s und m.
> kann leider keins probefahren,da hier irgendwie niemand eins besitzt.
> ...



definitiv m oder wenn geht sogar l. fahre das flux 6,5 in m bei 1,80m und das ist speziell in schnellen passagen schon sehr wackelig. muss allerdings dazu sagen, dass es sich dabei noch um eine 04er modell handelt. also musst am besten mal jemanden zum testen suchen. sollte ja nicht mehr das problem sein, da ja viele davon rumfahren.


----------



## walo (31. März 2007)

@bodo bagger
tja,bei euch in deutschland fahren einige rum.doch hab ich hier in der schweiz noch keins gesehen!
das 04er,unterscheidet sich in der geo wie?hat sich da was wesentliche geändert(auf meine frage bezogen)?
thanx für support!


----------



## topcop (31. März 2007)

Also da kann ich dir leider nicht helfen bin grad mal 1,75 und habs mir in s bestellt^^. 66sl und alle restlichen parts warten schon nur der rahmen fehlt noch

mfg


----------



## oldie-pilot (1. April 2007)

also ich bin auch 1,85 und fahre ein cmp super moto in 18" (Oberrohr 590mm).
bin auch schon das Flux 6.5 in 20" und das HC 8.0 in L probe gefahren(´07 Modelle)und bin gut zurecht gekommen. Bei zu kleinen Rahmen hab ich immer das Gefühl vorn rüber zu fallen. Also ich denke bei deiner Größe auf keinen Fall ´ne S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walo (1. April 2007)

merci für eure antworten!
hm,immoment,fahr ich noch ein 565er(03er primo) mit 6.5 vorbau.ist optimal auf meiner hausstrecke.is halt ne jibberpiste mit vielen anliegern.von daher möchte ich das verspielte nicht missen.doch anderseits möchte ich auch mal ne tour einbauen.(vor der haustür liegts berner oberland)  ;-)
doch drei cm mehr,kann ich schwer einschätzen.grundsätzlich hab ich das gefühl:das ist ein pfund!und obs mir nicht den spass raubt,wenn ich so ein brett zwischen den füssen hab.
trotz alle dem,geht mein gefühl auch richtung m!
für weiteren support wär ich dankbar!


----------



## Peter_Lustich (1. April 2007)

walo schrieb:


> @bodo bagger
> ...doch hab ich hier in der schweiz noch keins gesehen!



dann hast du meins noch nicht gesehen  bei deiner grösse würd ich zum M tendieren. ich bin 180cm gross, fahre im moment noch ein M, habe mir aber jetzt ein S bestellt.


----------



## walo (1. April 2007)

Peter_Lustich schrieb:


> dann hast du meins noch nicht gesehen  bei deiner grösse würd ich zum M tendieren. ich bin 180cm gross, fahre im moment noch ein M, habe mir aber jetzt ein S bestellt.


von wo kommst du?nicht mal lust den gurten zu besuchen ?ansonsten,ist dir das m wesentlich zu gross?was fähst du damit?
gruss


----------



## bodo bagger (1. April 2007)

walo schrieb:


> @bodo bagger
> tja,bei euch in deutschland fahren einige rum.doch hab ich hier in der schweiz noch keins gesehen!
> das 04er,unterscheidet sich in der geo wie?hat sich da was wesentliche geändert(auf meine frage bezogen)?
> thanx für support!



das 04er hatte einen von haus aus etwas steileren lenkwinkel (69° glaub ich). wurde seinerzeit in der mtb rider als zu nervös im highspeed getadelt und im folgejahr wurde der lenkwinkel wesentlich flacher gestaltet. zudem muss ich zugeben, dass bei mir allein durch die z150 gabel etwas 2,5 gegenüber der im test verbauten 66 fehlten was den winkel noch steiler machte. 

bilder davon gibbet in meiner galerie.


----------



## Peter_Lustich (1. April 2007)

walo schrieb:


> von wo kommst du?nicht mal lust den gurten zu besuchen ?ansonsten,ist dir das m wesentlich zu gross?was fähst du damit?
> gruss



komme aus lyss, habs leider erst einmal an den gurten geschafft, dieses jahr hoffentlich mehr. ich fahre mit dem flux kleine touren (1 mal im jahr auch auf den chasseral), freeride und viel northshore-sachen. und genau da ists mir irgendwie zu lang...  ach ja: ich habe eine rohloff verbaut ..


----------



## walo (1. April 2007)

eben,würds halt viel am gurten einsetzen und ab und an ne freeridetour.
rohlof hatte ich mir überlegt,habs aber wieder verworfen.den irgendwie kann ich mich von der"veralteten" schalttechnik nicht trennen.aber das gehört sicher innen anderen fred!


Peter_Lustich schrieb:


> ich fahre mit dem flux kleine touren (1 mal im jahr auch auf den chasseral), freeride und viel northshore-sachen. und genau da ists mir irgendwie zu lang...  ach ja: ich habe eine rohloff verbaut ..



für was,northshore?
mann mann,ich bin echt unentschlossen!hab echt keine lust, dass das teil sich nicht geschmeidig anfühlt.jedoch möchte ichs halt,hab mich echt verschossen!naja.........
@all
gibts noch flux fahrer,die mir ihre erfahrungen mitteilen!?
nur zu!das ich mal aufnen punkt komm und meine bestellung rauslassen kann


----------



## bodo bagger (1. April 2007)

walo schrieb:


> eben,würds halt viel am gurten einsetzen und ab und an ne freeridetour.
> rohlof hatte ich mir überlegt,habs aber wieder verworfen.den irgendwie kann ich mich von der"veralteten" schalttechnik nicht trennen.aber das gehört sicher innen anderen fred!
> 
> 
> ...



für north shore sachen genau richtig. touren geht mit langer sattelstütze und entsprechender ausstattung auch mit abstrichen durch die sehr kompakte sitzpostion. bin damit auch schon einige male auf dem brocken im harz gewesen. im schnellen dh nicht unbedingt die erste wahl, aber dafür wurde er auch nicht gebaut. für slopestyleaction genau richtig.


----------



## walo (1. April 2007)

@bodo bagger
deine aussage bezieht sich weiterhin aufs m, oder?
übrigens,schönen schwarzen fuhrpark haste da!

EDIT:biste sicher,das dein 04er flux auch ein 595er oberrohr hat?sieht irgendwie kürzer aus!


----------



## swiss-bikeman (3. April 2007)

@ Walo..  bist du das.. ;-)  

@ All.. sorry für OT.. ist ein Insider


----------



## walo (3. April 2007)

swiss-bikeman schrieb:


> @ Walo..  bist du das.. ;-)


es kann nur einen geben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swiss-bikeman (4. April 2007)

walo schrieb:


> es kann nur einen geben!



ahh.. ich seh schon..  du hast nach langem Irren durch das wwww (weites world wide web) den Gral auch gefunden..


----------



## stylewalker27 (29. April 2007)

hey....
nachdem ich ewig auf meine bestellung bei duncon (tosa inu 2007) warten musste und die bei trail toys echt nichts machen konnten wegen der lieferschwierigkeiten hab ich mir das nox flux fr 6.5 bestellt und hoffe das es nächste woche da ist! kann nur hoffen das es auch tourentauglich ist! bin 180 und hab m genommen. jemand erfahrungen damit gemacht? wollte erst den canyon torque bestellen weil er ja angeblich noch allround tauglicher ist... doch der war schon vergriffen. das nox gefällt mir aber auch sehr und ich hab mir echt 1000 testberichte durchgelesen vor der bestellung. über ne antwort würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## MaSkEd_RiDeR (20. August 2009)

weis wär was der rahmen gewicht hat???

Greetz


----------

